

Aks HN: Looking for a simple group brainstorming web app - Sander_Marechal

Hi HN. At my company we want to take a serious look at how we develop our websites and start some sort of discussion/brainstorming between our developers for improvement. It's a bit inconvenient to do this just over e-mail so I was thinking about installing some kind of web app on one of our internal servers. Something aimed at gathering opinions and ideas and allowing for discussions.<p>Any ideas what application would be suitable for this? I;m looking for something simple and forum-like, but where the top post/content could be edit bu anyone in order to refine ideas and summarize the discussion. It would also be nice to rank/vote on ideas. Something like a simple variant of Dell's Ideastorm or Ubuntu's Brainstorm. Any good tips for applications like that?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
dmils4
You're describing basecamp, verbatim. Check it out <http://www.basecamp.com>

~~~
Sander_Marechal
Really? I took the tour at basecamp.com, but I can't see the part that I can
use like Dell's Ideastorm.

------
Sander_Marechal
I ended up installing OSQA, a QA site much like StackOverflow.

